
Ask HN: Is conversational landing pages a new trend? - levonterteryan
Hey Hackers,<p>couple of weeks ago i came across of a product on Product Hunt, that is building conversational landing pages, where instead of simply showing all info to the visitor, the information is presented interactively via chatting with the landing page bot. I thought the idea is fresh and decided to give it a try.<p>here is the landing page that I have rebuilt<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;zenifyapp.com<p>and here is the old one<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;zenifyapp.com&#x2F;old_index<p>what do you think?<p>which one would you prefer?<p>Thanks<p>Levon<p>Zeroqode
======
webstartupper
You only get 5 seconds to let the visitor know what value you can provide
them. This is typically done with a large page heading and maybe with a small
secondary heading.

With a conversational landing page, you are making the visitor click on 3
buttons before he gets to "What is this and why should I care?". That is 3
clicks too many. I would expect a much poorer conversion rate with the new
landing page. I have not previously head of conversational landing pages, but
I don't see any benefit, and expect them to die soon.

Your old landing page needs a headline that explains the value add. All I see
is (i) "It's finally time to live" (ii) "Zenify – Meditation, Clarity and
Mindfulness" and (iii) a large block of text that is unreadable. I have no
idea what your app does, whether it solves any of my problems and whether I
really need it. I suggest you add a headline at the top that quickly tells me
what to expect.

If you really-really want to try out the bot, I would go with putting the bot
where you have the large block of unreadable text on the old landing page. -
but ensure that you have a good headline and maybe secondary headline
explaining what this does first.

P.S. I much prefer the colors of the new landing page v/s the old, so maybe
you could copy the color to the old landing page.

------
muzani
I really dislike the conversation bots. It reminds me of pushy salespeople who
don't listen to you and try to get in your way. The A or B answer enforces
that choice is an illusion.

When you use technology to recreate one of the worst experiences in life, it
floors your credibility immediately.

The old design doesn't look as nice, but it's immediately clear what it does
and I'd get the app if there wasn't already so many meditation apps out there.

------
mcintyre1994
"Hi, I'm Zenify - The first mindfulness and focus training bot for Telegram ️
Would you like to learn more about me or you'd prefer to start right away?"

I have no idea why I'd want this.

"Learn more"

"Which of the below would you like to see?"

I have no idea why I'd want this. I can't ask that question, I'll try the
closest one.

"How does it work?"

(huge paragraph of text)

Still no idea why I'd want this. Also it's frustratingly slow and I'd
definitely bounce on the first cutesy typing animation under any other
circumstances.

Your old landing page leads with that same paragraph, but then it answers my
question after that. Though it's super confusing because it says "Zenify helps
you build the tools..." so maybe it's for making my own meditation things?
Since you give examples later I'm guessing that's not the case.

I think the biggest problem is you're selling 2 different things - the old
landing page doesn't mention Telegram at all, and the new one leads with
Telegram then just goes to the wall of text from the old one that doesn't
mention it.

Also your new landing page has referral links to two other services which for
some reason get shown before your bot says anything, which feels a bit weird
and confused.

------
DanBC
I'm not sure asking here is going to get useful advice.

I fucking hate it. But then I look at a bunch of other stuff that I fucking
hate and I see how popular it is, and I see how far away we are from what I
prefer (simple HTML and CSS, with minimum Javascript as needed) and I realise
that maybe I'm just wrong about a lot of this stuff.

I'd be interested to know how accessible it is. Does it work for people with
low IQ? Does it work for people with visual impairment? Does it work for
people with problems with motor skills?

------
notahacker
I think it's a gimmick that might work for some markets, particularly where an
individual needs to select options to be sent the right info anyway (have seen
it done effectively for insurance for example)

But it's definitely not a substitute for having high impact text telling you
what the service is

And I don't think "Would you like to learn more about me?", "No", "OK have
some share links and a link to the company that made the bot" is at all
helpful in selling your service.

------
markfer
Similar vein to my startup actually, but we're more aimed at sales reps &
teams [1] www.recapped.io

------
audiolion
not saying your old page couldnt use some work, but the new one is bad.. i had
to wait like 4s after page load before the what is this appeared and it was a
wall of text I didnt want to read.

